# Transformar 5V en 24V (de contínua).



## TeenSpirits (Dic 24, 2005)

Hola buenas, necesito transformar 5V (de la salida de un PIC) a 24V para accionar un contactor.  De momento sólo se me ocurre hacerlo mediante un operacional en modo Inversor (o no inversor, que viene a ser algo parecido). De este modo conectaría la salida del PIC  a la patilla positiva del AO, en la negativa conectaría una resistencia y esta resistencia a tierra. Finalmente conecto otra resistencia entre la patilla negativa y la salida del AO. Y yo creo que ajustando bien esas resistencias debería poder conseguir la tensión de 24V en la salida con tan sólo 5 en la entrada. Bueno pongo este post para que me corrija alguien que entienda del tema si es que estoy equivocado, o si tal vez existe otro modo mejor. De momento sólo voy a intentar lo de la tensión, y luego ya me preocuparé de la potencia ya que también habrá que aumentarla para activar el contactor.

Saludos y felices fiestas!


----------



## kain589 (Dic 25, 2005)

Tengo algunas dudas sobre tu mensaje:

1º ¿Quieres subir el voltaje de una de las salidas de un pic?¿No?
2º ¿La subida la haras mediante un AO?

Si es para elevar la salida de un pic, creo que la solucion no es la mas adecuada. Segun creo, al no ser que exista algun circuito raro por ahi, un amplificador la tension maxima de salida a la que puede trabajar es la de alimentacion que seria cuando esta en saturacion, por tanto necesitas un AO que se aliemente a 24 voltios y sigues con el problema de que para alimentarlo a 24 voltios necesitas alguna fuente o circuito que te de esa tension de salida. 
Y si ya tienes los 24 voltios es mucho mas facil usar un transistor cuya base este conectada al pic por una resistencia de 1k, por ejemplo, haciendo trabajar al transistor en corte y saturacion.
Sobre elevadores de tension no tengo mucha idea, a mi solo se me ocurre una solucion a lo bestia, pasar de 5 v de continua a 5v de cuadrada y usar un transformador que pase a 24v y volverla a pasar a continua. Esta solucion no es practica, debido a la gran perdida energetica provocada por todos los componentes y al precio un tanto elevado


----------



## TeenSpirits (Dic 25, 2005)

Los 24 V tengo pensado sacarlos de la red (es decir mediante un adaptador 220AC 24Dc de esos que tienen para elegir varios voltajes -espero que tengan hasta 24-). Según me dices tú puedo hacerlo mejor con un transistor entre corte y saturación (tomo nota). Bueno entonces sólo me queda el problema de la potencia (o sea, de la intensidad) que necesita el contactor para conmutar. Entonces si suponemos que el adaptador me proporciona una intensidad suficiente, se supone que al entrar en corte el transistor ¿tengo toda la intensidad disponible a la salida de este no es así?

 Bueno y aprovecho también para preguntarte si tendría que conectar alguna resistencia más en el montaje.  Me supongo que entre el emisor y tierra una bajita (para que no haya mucha caída de voltage cuando esté en saturación), y entre los 24V y el colector ni idea. Yo no pondría ninguna. ¿es correcto?

Gracias x tu ayuda.


----------



## kain589 (Dic 26, 2005)

Para las resistencias yo pondria una en la base y tambien en el colector para limitar la corriente y el emisor a tierra,aunque si la pones como tu dices en el emisor hara el mismo efecto, esta resistencia se coloca para limitar la corriente, si quieres accionar un contactor (¿eso es un rele?) este tendra una tension y corrientes de funcionamiento,ademas de una resistencia interna, que dependiendo del valor habra que tener en cuenta,aunque seguramente podras despreciarla.

Tambien tendras que tener en cuenta tensiones inversas y corrientes para la eleccion del transformador. Sera al contrario, cuando este en saturacion tendras la corriente maxima aplicada sobre el contacto, un transistor en saturacion es aproximadamente un interruptor cerrado, y en corte equivale a un abierto


----------



## TeenSpirits (Dic 26, 2005)

Entonces, no entiendo: si tengo la salida en el colector, se supone que en corte tendría los 24V que sería la tensión que activa el contactor, y hay que mantenerla. En el momento que desaparezcan los 24V se desactiva el contactor (se abre el contacto). De igual forma cuando esté en saturación tendré la salida a tierra (bueno casi, si tenemos en cuenta la tensión colector-emisor).  De ese modo yo necesito toda la intensidad cuando está a 24V la salida y no necesito ninguna intensidad cuando la salida está a tierra. No me cuadra con lo que tú me dices, a no ser  que estemos hablando de configuraciones distintas.. Yo me lo estoy imaginado con un NPN y con la salida por el colector.  Si consigo escanear el dibujo te lo mando en otro mensaje porque así es se lía uno mucho.

Muy amable, muchas gracias x tu ayuda.


----------



## kain589 (Dic 28, 2005)

Es eso estabamos hablando de configuraciones distintas, yo colocaba el contactor se serie con el NPN, y tu lo colocas en paralelo. Yo en la mayoria de montaje lo he visto en serie con el NPN, y tambien recomendarte un diodo en PI, para que cuando se desactive el contactor la corriente circulo por este y no dañe al circuito


----------



## TeenSpirits (Ene 4, 2006)

Todo Claro, Gracias!!!


----------



## SwOrDf1zH (Jun 4, 2006)

Lo mejor es utilizar un optoacoplador, ya que este aisla electricamente el circuito de potencia con el de control.  El optoacoplador funciona como un relay electromecanico, pero esta hecho con componentes de estado solido, a veces les llaman reles de estado solido.
El optoacoplador tiene 2 entradas de control que excitan un led interno, tiene 2 salidas que pueden corresponder a un circuito interno darlinton, bjt, triac, etc, (activados por luz).
Este optoacoplador puede controlar el contactor que quieres excitar.


----------



## kain589 (Jun 4, 2006)

Un optoacoplador no es un rele de estado solido, los reles de estado solido son mas complejos aunque si forman parte de su circuiteria los optoacopladores


----------



## hotpadrino (Jun 8, 2006)

Por que tienes que usar 24V? has averiguado si te sirve un relay de 5V y ya?


----------



## SwOrDf1zH (Jun 9, 2006)

No es recomendable utilizar relay a la salidas de un microcontrolador porque esto es una carga inductiva y pueden ocurrir daños a los puertos del micro en el momento que se cambia el estado entre 1 y 0, además que generalmente se necesita más corriente para activar un relay de la que puede suministrar un microcontrolador.
Lo más recomendable es utilizar un circuito como el que propuso caín, pero para mayor seguridad se recomienda casi siempre utilizar una salida por optoacoplador.
La ventaja del optoacoplador es que el circuito de control (micro) esta completamente aislado de la carga, además que permite velocidades de conmutación mucho más elevadas, menor tamaño y una mayor confiabilidad que un relay electromecánico ya que es un dispositivo de estado solido.
Tambien puedes encontrar integrados con más de un optoacoplador como el PS2501 o el PS2506.
Ya que el optoacoplador es un dispositivo de estado solido, debes tener cuidado en la carga que va a manejar el circuito.  Si la corriente es mayor que la que soporta el circuito (segun los datos de fabricante), puedes poner como carga del optoacoplador un relay electromecanico o un BJT, etc


----------



## hotpadrino (Jun 10, 2006)

Pues si el swicheo que necesitas es de muy baja frecuencia (menos de 1 Hz) yo sugiero que uses el relay pero amplificando la corriente del micro con un 2222 u otro transistor en corte y saturación.  Ahora para eliminar las corrientes de pico inverso por ser una carga inductiva, símplemente colocas un diodo en inversa, paralelo al relay, así:
                     Vcc
                       -
                       ------|<----
                     Relay         -
                       -------------
--- 1 Kohm ---|
                      >gnd

Espero sea claro, los vemos!


----------



## luisPacheco003 (Jun 6, 2016)

Buen día amigos, tengo un proyecto algo complejiyo, deje les explico lo que haré y mis dudas hacia ustedes:
Estoy en controlar unas electroválvulas que dependerán de un transductor(sensor) de posicionamiento, el asunto es el siguiente las electroválvulas trabajan con 24v DC pero para que se abra y se cierre se utilizan corrientes de 4mA a 20mA el asunto o problemática es que dichas electroválvulas son controladas a través de de un PLC por lo que yo al pasarlo al PIC inicialmente el pic no lee de 0-24v sino que lee de 0-5v para un ADC ahora bien los PIC no manejan salidas analógicas, para esto se puede controlar por PWM y convertir eso a analogica, ahora el problema, multiplicar el voltaje de 0-5v a 0-24v a las que trabajan las electroválvulas


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 6, 2016)

Hola desconozco si este integrado funciona con tan poca corriente... fíjate en su dstasheet
Es el mc34063 esto es para subir el voltaje nada más... dejo foto...


Podrías usar el pic y con esos 5v exitar un darlingtong  ...+ una fuente externa de 24v..
Cuando el pic manda los 5v a la base del  transistor este conduce y deja pasar los 24v de la fuente externa... Claro que tendrás una caída dentro del transistor. ..

O un transistor pequeño y un relee como dicen perfectamente más arriba...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 7, 2016)

Hola, mejor sube un esquemático de lo que deseas implementar.


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2016)

luisPacheco003, a ver si lo que interpreto es correcto, lo que quieres (necesitas) es convertir los 0 / 24 mA  que te manda el PLC (valor para comandar la válvula/s) a 0 / 5 V para manejarlas con el Pic. Si es así, lo que necesitas es un receptor  de 0 / 24ma a 5V.


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 7, 2016)

Pregunta, Que tipo de válvula es? Todo o nada? Proporcional?
Las válvulas todo o nada (como su nombre lo dice), para mantenerse abiertas necesitan los 24V y para mantenerse cerradas 0V.
Las válvulas proporcionales requieren su alimentación normal (24Vcc) y una señal de control (0-20mA, 0-10V) para controlar el flujo de 0-100%.
(Sarcasmo) 

Mejor investiga sobre válvulas de control y acondicionamiento de señales, y si proporcionas un diagrama y modelos de tus componentes la vida sería más fácil. No somos adivinos.


----------



## luisPacheco003 (Jun 8, 2016)

Son válvulas proporcionales, de 4-20mA a 24v



Bueno les explico amigos, tengo 4 válvulas que controlar desde un PIC dos son directas de dos posiciones las cuales pienso controlar con una salida digital y mandarlo a un rele que lo alimente o le corte la alimentación, después tengo dos válvulas proporcionales que se alimentan a 24v pero la señal que debe recibir es de 4 a 20mA, después tengo un transductor o sensor de posicionamiento de un pistón hidráulico al cual se le esta trabajando, para eso las electroválvulas, el sensor mands señales de 4 a 20 mA se alimenta a 24v,  la alimentación de todo el circuito ya lo tengo, necesito un circuito aparte para acondicionar la señal y convertir esa corriente a voltaje y leerlo con un ADC.  Ahora bien para las salidas analógicas que necesita las electroválvulas pienso hacerlo con un PWM el cual manda pues pulsos, la salida que use de ella ira a otro circuito que acondicione la señal para mandarlo a las electroválvulas y así hacer que funcione, agradezco su atención y comentarios.


----------

